# I spoke to a beautiful girl



## DJKav (Jun 23, 2011)

For months i had just been saying a soft hello to this girl, at work, and maybe help her for direction at time. But i saw her talking to a friend of mine the other day. Usually i would walk the other way but this time i put my foot down and put myself in a situation that i couldnt get out of and i started talking to her. I was shy by definitely not as shy as i anticipated. I was very happy for days :teeth


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Aw that is lovely - keep it going


----------



## Essexboy (Apr 13, 2012)

I hope this is the start of something between you and her!!!


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I once worked up the urge to talk to the prettiest girl i've ever seen. I was 18 at the time and managed to get her number also, which was a huge shock to me. Sadly I never called her because i was too shy to follow up. Getting numbers isn't hard, everything that happens after that is though. Makes me wonder what "could" have been


----------



## DJKav (Jun 23, 2011)

SAS Lurker said:


> I take my hat off to you. Congratz.
> 
> Hope you use this as a catalyst to further better yourself.


I think putting myself in situations that I think that I cant get out of, is the only way I will do tasks to get better. lol


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

DJKav said:


> For months i had just been saying a soft hello to this girl, at work, and maybe help her for direction at time. But i saw her talking to a friend of mine the other day. Usually i would walk the other way but this time i put my foot down and put myself in a situation that i couldnt get out of and i started talking to her. I was shy by definitely not as shy as i anticipated. I was very happy for days :teeth


That's awesome man  Keep it up !


----------



## adam28 (Apr 13, 2012)

Keep making steps like this and you'll realize you had nothing to fear to begin with!


----------



## Rex92 (Oct 6, 2011)

Haha well done mate, I know how you feel...the same thing happened to me last week. :clap


----------



## samsonites (Apr 11, 2012)

That is great man!


----------

